# What to spray with



## jond (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm doing my second butt tomorrow, the first was OK but i only rubbed it about an hour before it went on.

The one for tomorrow is all rubbed and wrapped and will have about 18 hours to take up the flavour.

Last time I just used apple juice to spray the butt with and was hoping you guys and gals could suggest some other options.

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## richtee (Sep 27, 2008)

Thirds:
James B. Beam bourbon
Cider vinegar
Water
Simmer Vinegar and water with <for a cup total>
1 Tbsp Onion powder
1 Tbsp crushed red pepper
2 Tbsp brown sugar

Then add bourbon

Consider subbing apple cider for brown sugar.
Strain so as not to plug the sprayer.

Or better yet..leave it alone and MOP instead  :{)


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 27, 2008)

50/50 grape juice and bourbon turns out pretty nice


----------



## walking dude (Sep 27, 2008)

50/50 cider vinegar and cherry juice.........i use cherry wood also to smoke my butts.............


----------



## walking dude (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah, mopping is good...........


----------



## capt (Sep 27, 2008)

Apple juice and Capt Morgan.  I heard of people using it, but never had it until Capt Dan did my BBQ for me.  It was excellent, and I have switched from Apple juice and SoCo to the Capt.


----------



## forsyth (Sep 27, 2008)

I am rather new to smoking, and when you refer to spray is this like the marinating.  Last time, I put the pork roast in a mixture in a dish over night.  Then when it was cooking after the smoking period I wrapped it in foil in the smoker and added some juice.  Am I approaching this the right way to achieve a good tasting smoking pulled pork sandwhich?

Thanks in advance,
Forsyth


----------



## richtee (Sep 27, 2008)

It WAS dang good fo sho! I still like the bourbon/sugar combo tho  ;{)  Go figger!


----------



## richtee (Sep 27, 2008)

Hia Forsyth! Welcome to SMF!  Stop into the Roll Call forum and give us some info...smoker type, ecperiences, location, etc. It all helps us answer questions.

And spraying... or in my case MOPPING... is not like a marinade in that the flavors are COOKED onto/into the meat surface  instead of absorbed in an osmotic sense. It calls for a different flavor and chemical profile than a marinade.

In general tho  your process sounds correct.. more info would be good tho.


----------



## jond (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks all :)

I'm also open to mopping suggestions but not tried it before, still very new to this :)

If it is relevant the rub is Steve Raichens Kansas City rub.

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

OK I give C.B.P.  ?


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

Never mind


----------



## alra195 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'll second the Capt Morgan and Apple Juice Spritz.  4 oz  Capt'n and 12 oz apple juice is a great combo.  I did like the suggestion of the cherry juice.  Have to give that a shot too!

Richtee - thanks for the rub suggestion, sounds good.  I'll be adding that to the recipe folder too!


----------



## davenh (Sep 27, 2008)

I hit my pork with a spray mix of 10oz apple juice and a 1/4C brown sugar. Helps make good color and bark.


----------



## okie joe (Sep 28, 2008)

Mop...i dont spritz....spray maybe....and C.B.P.  is cracked black pepper


----------



## jond (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks all,

Have been hitting it with Captain Morgan & Apple juice at regular intervals.. it's been on just over 4 hours and is at 149 currently, looks like i'll be going to bed later than planned lol

Jon.


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't get this posted in time ta hep ya with this one, but here be what I've developed over time an is my ONE spritz:

Slaughterhouse Spritz

8 oz Apple Cider
6 oz Water
4 oz Whiskey
2 oz Cider Vinegar

This gives excellent color, sheen an bark.  I use it on everthin I smoke.

Good luck with yer smokin!


----------



## daboys (Sep 28, 2008)

I have used the aj-capt morgan allot. Really like it. Lately, been using just pineapple juice. Needed some for the butt I did last weekend but couldn't find any plain stuff. Saw some pinapple/orange/banana juice. Tried that on the butt. Gotta say, this gave the butt a very nice flavor. Gonna use this one again. I also like the cherry juice too.


----------



## nomorecoop (Sep 28, 2008)

3-1 ratio of Apple Juice & Captain Morgan or 3-1 ratio of Apple juice & Jim Beam works for me!


----------

